# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Sem acesso ás MP´s

## Miguel Gonçalves

Viva,

Não consigo aceder as MP´s aparecendo a seguinte mensagem:

"There seems to have been a problem with the aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM database".

Mais alguem tem este problema?

Um abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Diogo Lopes

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9965

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

There seems to have been a problem with the aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM database.
Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.

----------


## David Lemos

igualmente para mim e para o Passos :Icon Cry:  
Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: m dia a todos
Também estou a ter o mesmo problema mas para acesso à pagina inicial.




> Database error in vBulletin 3.5.3:
> 
> Invalid SQL:
> 
> 			SELECT thread.pollid, open, threadid, replycount, forumid, question, poll.dateline, options, votes, active, numberoptions, timeout, multiple, voters, public , voteoption
> 			FROM poll AS poll
> 			INNER JOIN thread AS thread USING (pollid)
> 			LEFT JOIN pollvote AS pollvote ON (pollvote.pollid = poll.pollid AND pollvote.userid = 2078)
> 			WHERE open <> 10 AND visible = 1 AND active = 1
> ...


Aenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Eu tenho o mesmo problema que o Pedro na página inicial.
Abraços

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Meu tb é na pagina inicial  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Parece que é geral!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Agora também se alarga às mp. Júlio se o problema for como da outra vez, podes apagar todas as minhas mensagens recebidas e enviadas que de resto será o que vou fazer, esteja lá o que estiver para libertar espaço.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jose Neves

> Viva
> Agora também se alarga às mp. Júlio se o problema for como da outra vez, podes apagar todas as minhas mensagens recebidas e enviadas que de resto será o que vou fazer, esteja lá o que estiver para libertar espaço.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


As minhas mp tambem, eu nem sequer conseguia entrar, teve que ser por um topico que encontrei no google

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Nem me deixam dormir.

O problema é velho. Pensei estar resolvido. Já puxei as orelhas ao nosso provider. 

Espero que desta vez fique resolvido.

Veremos.

----------

